# Number stamped on drive link???



## bnew (Sep 30, 2005)

Me and my dad were going through some of his misc chains and they all have useless numbers on them. Do they mean anything? Three chains stamped 72 had 70 drive links, some said 3 some 6 and a few actually the stamp match the number of dl's.Whats up??


----------



## Diesel JD (Sep 30, 2005)

What do they mean? The 3's and the 6s if they were on Stihl chain describe the gauge 3 for .050" 5 for .058 and 6 for .063. The other stuff sounds like oregon chain, 72 chain is 3/8" X.050" 60DL fits a 16" Husky or Stihl 3/8" bar. As to what type of chain I opwn't even hazard a guess. Oregon has several differnt types of 72 chain, and Stihl only describes teh gauge with the number you were talking about, not even the pitch. IE 23RS and 33RS will both have 3 stamped on teh drive link.


----------



## TimberPig (Sep 30, 2005)

They are normally a mark to distinguish the gauge of the chain. The 72 for instance is Oregon's designation for .050" gauge chain.
The 3 and 6 if they are on Stihl chain stand, for 0.50" and 0.63" gauge chain.
The number of drive links cannot be determined by looking at the numbers on the chain. It has to be counted, or use a chain measuring chart, like a saw shop may use to produce new chains from reels for a specified drive link count


----------



## Diesel JD (Sep 30, 2005)

You're absolutely right, unless you know certain bar drive link counts by heart!


----------



## bnew (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks guys, to bad all the manufactures have to have their own secret code fore this stuff. Im trying to get my dad to switch over all his "smaller saws" to 1 size instead of 3 to make it easier.


----------



## TimberPig (Sep 30, 2005)

Diesel JD said:


> You're absolutely right, unless you know certain bar drive link counts by heart!



Yes, but you still can't determine the number of drive links by looking at the numbers stamped on the chain.

Knowing the drive link count would give you the bar length, but it wouldn't be because of the stamped numbers no the chain, as he was asking about.


----------



## Diesel JD (Sep 30, 2005)

You are right, you can never tell the drive liknk count by what's on the link....only if you know what size loop and what brand, count the links or use a measuring chart. Bnew do you mean to all one pitch or to all one brand?


----------



## bnew (Sep 30, 2005)

Well here's another part of the problem. The chains that were stamped 72 but only had 70 drive links were actually way longer than the 72 dl's that the 18" saw that needs. I just want to get away from that bulls#[email protected]
Brian


----------



## jokers (Sep 30, 2005)

Bnew,

It sounds as if the bar that needs 72dl is a .325 pitch bar while the 70dl chain is .375 or 3/8 pitch.

Russ


----------



## TimberPig (Sep 30, 2005)

Sounds like you have 70 dl loops of 3/8" chain, with a 72dl loop of .325" on the saw. Pitch being 1/2 the distance between 3 links (approximately the distance between 2 links). In 3/8" chain, this distance is 3/8" (.375") and .325" for .325" chain. 72* 3/8" = 27". 72*.325" = 23.4". As you can see, the same number of drivers is 3.6" shorter for the smaller pitch.
In order to switch the saws over to a common chain size, they have to be able to effectively pull the chain. Then, the drive sprocket and bar tip sprocket pitch must all match the chain pitch. Lastly, the chain gauge (width of the drive links and the associated bar groove) must be the same for all chains and bars.
It sounds like you have several saws, all running different combinations of .325" and 3/8" pitch chain, with varying chain gauges, mostly0.050" and 0.063". In order to standardize to one pitch and gauge, you will be looking at replacing bars and sprockets on some or all of the saws to achieve your goal of one size of chain for all of them. That is assuming you don't have any saws that are unsuited to the smaller.325" or the larger 3/8", as you have to match the pitch to the saw's power output and intended usage. generally smaller saws are better with .325" chain, while larger saws are better with 3/8" chain.. Between 50-60cc saws is a grey area where some users prefer .325, while others prefer 3/8", and a good debate always arises as to which is a better choice.


----------



## bnew (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes Jokers, the 18" bar is .325 and the other chain could be .375 but I cant tell. Is there a guage or something you can buy to seperate chains? 
Brian


----------



## jokers (Sep 30, 2005)

Calipers will work to determine pitch by dividing the distance between any three rivets as Timberpig has pointed out. A chain chart will also distinguish pitch, but in your case pitch is also denoted by the 72 stamped on the dl. 

Comparing any chain to your 72 chain should tell you what you need to know. If the distance containing three rivets is significantly smaller than the 72, it is more than likely .325 pitch. The spoiler being that you could have some 1/4" pitch chain but it`s not too common on anything but carving saws.

There are other pitches available but don`t seem worthy of discussion at this time based on the numbers that you have observed on the dls.

Oh yeah, don`t forget that the gauge, or thickness of the chains can also be different. If you don`t know what the numbers mean, ask again here, or get a micrometer or fine caliper and measure the drive tangs.

Russ


----------



## Lawn Masters (Sep 30, 2005)

I believe Mike's site has this covered, he's got the Oregon, Carlton, and a good number of other brands of chain covered on his site.saw chain reference site


----------



## spacemule (Sep 30, 2005)

I wonder if someone has a page you could print out that you could easily compare for pitch? All you would need would be a black silhouette of each size. That would be handy.


----------



## Diesel JD (Oct 1, 2005)

Just curious as to what brand of saws these things are? All the same or different?


----------



## bnew (Oct 1, 2005)

Currently the saws we have is 2 craftsmans a husky 41, husky 346, and a big 100cc xp. The 4 small ones are what I would like to get a uniform chain on. They may be, with the information you guys have given me I can see what is what and get rid of chain that is left from old saws hes had over the years.


----------



## TimberPig (Oct 1, 2005)

You most likely have a mxiture of 3/8" lo profile on the small ones, .325 on the 346, and 3/8" or even .404 on the big saw. The Craftsman saws are likely Poulans, and you may not be able to get bars and drive sprockets to even put .325 on them, plus they are likely a bit weak to pull it. The 346 is best with .325, so you wouldn't want to try downgrading to 3/8" lo pro. The big saw needs 3/8" standard chain or .404. >325 is too small and may break, but will definitely offer poorer cutting than teh saw is capable of with properly sized chain. Honestly, it sounds to me like you would be better to leave them as they are than try to convert them to using common size chain. Chain pitch needs to be appropriately matched to the saw's power, and it sounds like they are already macthed as they should be. Switching to larger or smaller pitch chain to try and standardize to one size will make some or all of them cut slower than with the appropriate chain size.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 3, 2005)

bnew said:


> Thanks guys, to bad all the manufactures have to have their own secret code fore this stuff. .......


Both Oregon and Stihl has very good descriptions of their respective systems at their websites, so I wouldn't say that the codes are secret.


----------

